# Mod Radeon 9550 GT



## Evil Yuri (Jan 14, 2005)

Can I mod a 9550GT? How? What does it become? 
Thank you anticipated!


----------



## ati.bob (Jan 14, 2005)

you can just overclock it.. flash it with a 9600 BIOS.. nothing more than that..


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jan 14, 2005)

9550 GT!?!?! Thats an nvidia marketing brand.


----------



## ati.bob (Jan 14, 2005)

now nVidia and ATI are friends..  We should see better graphic cards in the future..  hehehehehe..  just joking..


----------



## Evil Yuri (Jan 14, 2005)

So thwy say the radeon 9550GT has 400/400Mhz. I've tried to oc it and with AtiTool it shows only 250Mhz for GPU and 200for memory! What is with it ? Are those the real values or Atitool shows them eronated. If I overclock the memory over 270Mhz the screeen is filled with artifacts. And the GPU can get to 350Mhz. What program showld I choose to oc it? Something easy to download (not 30Mb) 
Thank U All.


----------



## JALOOS (Feb 4, 2005)

Evil Yuri said:
			
		

> So thwy say the radeon 9550GT has 400/400Mhz. I've tried to oc it and with AtiTool it shows only 250Mhz for GPU and 200for memory! What is with it ? Are those the real values or Atitool shows them eronated. If I overclock the memory over 270Mhz the screeen is filled with artifacts. And the GPU can get to 350Mhz. What program showld I choose to oc it? Something easy to download (not 30Mb)
> Thank U All.



The 9550 is 250/200 stock not 400/400!  Getting close to 270 on the ram is pushin it pretty far. I wouldnt expect anything past that if I were you. I would consider myself lucky to get that.


----------



## JALOOS (Feb 4, 2005)

Got mine to 420/210(420ddr) a Sapphire.


----------



## snatop (Feb 4, 2005)

Me 470/328ddr a gecube 9550 ee.


----------



## bim27142 (Feb 4, 2005)

snatop said:
			
		

> Me 470/328ddr a gecube 9550 ee.



@ stock???? what revision is your 9550 ee? afaik, rev2.1's only clock @432/277....my rev2.0 clocked @400/250...


----------



## snatop (Feb 5, 2005)

yup 432/277 oc'ed to 470/328 some oc'ers got 500/333.


----------



## sweeper (Feb 5, 2005)

lucky you....


----------



## ReconCX (Feb 8, 2005)

snatop said:
			
		

> yup 432/277 oc'ed to 470/328 some oc'ers got 500/333.



hehe, that 500/333 would be me ^_^


----------



## ATijbaroli (Feb 25, 2005)

I get 450 MHz core and 550 MHz memory with my Sapphire 9550 and Samsung TC40 memory chips.
With stock active cooling.
3410 3dmarks 03, 1410 3dmarks 05, ~12000 3dmarks01, 29000 aquamarks


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Mar 4, 2005)

Looks like you good some good memory chips - my sapphire only reaches 430 MHz with stock cooling. Wish I had good 4ns chips.....


----------



## sweeper (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm suprised at the limit I can push my 4ns ram to. It's pretty decent 400/290 (580DDR).


----------



## JALOOS (Mar 16, 2005)

AH don't havta dick with the Sapphire 9550 anymore got the XFX 6600gt. Kicks butt


----------



## malware (Mar 16, 2005)

There are some 4ns Samsung chips not capable of reaching 250Mhz(500DDR). My card( ASUS 9550GE/TD rev1.0 ) reaches stock 9600Pro 400/600 freq 100% rock stable, although it has 5ns Samsung chips. It's not about the memory, it's about if you are lucky or not. 


P.S. My first post here.


----------



## Nergal (Mar 16, 2005)

ARG

malware, what bios did you use?
If it is just stock, can you dump your bios pls, and put it here?

thnx


----------



## ati.bob (Mar 17, 2005)

4ns chips are supposed to run at default 250MHz speeds... no surprises...


----------



## malware (Mar 17, 2005)

Nergal said:
			
		

> ARG
> 
> malware, what bios did you use?
> If it is just stock, can you dump your bios pls, and put it here?
> ...



I'm using PowerColor 9600Pro TSOP memory BIOS with edited freq: 400core/600memory. I have my original BIOS dumped too, but you can find it on the main page(ati bios collection).


----------

